# ******** WRUW Citizen - December 2022 **********



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC3005-51E


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Newest Citizen


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BM6929-56L Brycen Super Titanium


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Old photo but I just can't seem to take this one off. Have tried over the last month but this keeps landing back on my wrist. Be safe all
Frank.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

JY8100-80L


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Luke Malkowski (8 mo ago)




----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

I can't get over how much design variety exists in the Citizen lineup. I'm definitely a brand loyalist.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

guess i should jump in the December thread. really hard to capture the blue dial and blue bezel with readable dial and less glare etc on this one. best I could do.....


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

jhb said:


> guess i should jump in the December thread. really hard to capture the blue dial and blue bezel with readable dial and less glare etc on this one. best I could do.....
> View attachment 17071362


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BZ1025-02F


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

I have solved my “what to wear” dilemma with this capable Citizen. At least for today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Juan_valdeaza (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

switched back to a citizen diver.....


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## jlinjlin (1 mo ago)

This would be my favorite if it were titanium and a couple mm smaller. It's at the border of, if not firmly within, too-big-for-my-wrist territory, but I still wear it!


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Something different today, EAGLE quartz


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L today. I need to fix the date setting! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Juan_valdeaza (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

Just landed: NY0107-85L


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Just in Jp2004 from 2007, this is probably my newest watch😂🤣😂👍


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Light weight, titanium, accurate, affordable, solar, 200m,…
What’s not to like?



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

6116 tonight


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 17079583


This looks indestructible....................and lovely as well.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JW0104-51E


----------



## Michael M_ (May 18, 2014)




----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Juan_valdeaza said:


> View attachment 17078167


Ref?


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm loving these Titanium Divers.

NY0100


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Russ1965 said:


> This looks indestructible....................and lovely as well.


Thanks @Russ1965 🙏🏽🙏🏽🙏🏽
They definitely have that feel about them🔥🔥🔥🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

These 2 beauties!


----------



## jlinjlin (1 mo ago)

Chascomm said:


> View attachment 17082301


Haven't seen this one before -- no crown? What's the reference number?


----------



## Espada (Jun 27, 2021)

The Navihawk is a busy watch, but I get so many compliments on it.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Watch-A-Holic (5 mo ago)

Friday Tangerine!


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Citizen today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jlinjlin (1 mo ago)

Daruba said:


> Citizen today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The catalog photo doesn't do the dial justice!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

1995 titanium 6218 with backlight 🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

jlinjlin said:


> The catalog photo doesn't do the dial justice!


I agree. The dial is so much more “special” as suggested by the catalog photo.


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

1984 TIB-IG 800m saturation diver 🔥🔥


----------



## McChicken (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT8154-82L


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

NY0100


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Newest addition. Promaster Tough


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

5810 today 🔥🔥


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

There is so much to like about this watch. Citizen is imo a master in creating good looking busy dials. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

As long as we're in December and showing green dials... here is my "new to me" old Infusion watch, maybe NB0034 or similar number. The bracelet was ditched and a seasonal leather strap is on it for now:


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

nuhobby said:


> As long as we're in December and showing green dials... here is my "new to me" old Infusion watch, maybe NB0034 or similar number. The bracelet was ditched and a seasonal leather strap is on it for now:
> 
> View attachment 17088761


Congratulations on your new pick up. I have the same model which I bought new in 2008. It still runs fine and the lume continues to shine like a torch! The model number on mine is BN0032-59E.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0151-09L Promaster today. Need to update the date! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Primo(CA0467-11H)

























-Shawn


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

1967 Bulova Accutron. Bulova is now part of the Citizen group and back in the late 1960's and in the 1970's Citizen was using Accutron 218 and 219 tuning fork movements. This one is a perfect Madman era watch with its classic looks, technology (tuning fork) and 14k gold case with a expansion bracelet (back then almost everybody wore watches on them)


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Yes, I swapped again…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PMD56-2776 
H411-T007295


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 17092715
> 
> PMD56-2776
> H411-T007295


When did you get a 2776???? It looks mint too! Must have cost a pretty penny ;-)

Edit: I see you posted it before in April.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CitizenPromaster said:


> When did you get a 2776???? It looks mint too! Must have cost a pretty penny ;-)
> 
> Edit: I see you posted it before in April.


In fact you have already corrected me on this watch citizen's members, let's see your citizen | Page 313 | WatchUSeek Watch Forums 

I think I was very lucky with it because it only cost me 19500 yens + shipping costs (+ 20% TVA)  
A new one wouldn't be in better condition.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Tiribos said:


> In fact you have already corrected me on this watch citizen's members, let's see your citizen | Page 313 | WatchUSeek Watch Forums
> 
> I think I was very lucky with it because it only cost me 19500 yens + shipping costs (+ 20% TVA)
> A new one wouldn't be in better condition.


Yes I did, but I didn't want to remind you of that  

19.500 yen is a great price for a mint 2776. I paid a little more than that for my mint one, and the rechargeable battery might need replacing. It did come with 14 links rather than the 12 links on yours (I need 13 links for my wrist).


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Michael M_ (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

My Stealth (BV1085-14E).
























-Shawn


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Swapped….



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Juan_valdeaza (May 5, 2021)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

H610-S099919
BY0120-54E


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## jlinjlin (1 mo ago)

FerrisAus said:


> View attachment 17096651


Nice! What strap is that? I like the curve.


----------



## jlinjlin (1 mo ago)

My third day with this (much flatter) strap. Feels a tiny bit snug, but the next hole is way too loose. Hoping it will soften up eventually and feel just right.


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

jlinjlin said:


> Nice! What strap is that? I like the curve.


Thanks! That is an “original tropic strap “ by synchron. I really like them - they look great and are very comfortable.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## rmkather (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Brycen
















-Shawn


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## ebo hud (May 17, 2012)

My first watch, purchased at a flea market in 2012 for $60.


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jlinjlin (1 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


>


Another dial where catalog pictures don't do it justice. Very nice!


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

H610-T015581


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen for my Tuesday. (AT0270-00)
















-Shawn


----------



## jlinjlin (1 mo ago)

Wasn't crazy about the Barton tropic strap, so giving the BC300 another shot before I shell out for a nicer tropic. Hoping I don't end up buying >$200 worth of straps for a <$600 watch 😂


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

A blue Tuesday…





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

jlinjlin said:


> Wasn't crazy about the Barton tropic strap, so giving the BC300 another shot before I shell out for a nicer tropic. Hoping I don't end up buying >$200 worth of straps for a <$600 watch 😂
> View attachment 17104941
> View attachment 17104942


How about an US GL831? $40 strap that is widely held as a great option for rubber strap...


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 17073915


200 meter WR, Sapphire, 44mm, Duratect Finish, Signed Crown, Anti-Reflective Coating.
Great Lume. Red Seconds Sweep, ticks like an automatic.

Negatives: Non-functioning bezel, date is unreadably dark.


----------



## jlinjlin (1 mo ago)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> How about an US GL831? $40 strap that is widely held as a great option for rubber strap...


Thanks for the suggestion, I'll check it out!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## jlinjlin (1 mo ago)

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 17106649


Your collection seems endless! Are you secretly Citizen's in-house archivist?


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

jlinjlin said:


> Your collection seems endless! Are you secretly Citizen's in-house archivist?


Hey @jlinji I wish 🙏🙏🙏🙏 🤩🤩🤩🥳🥳🔥🔥🔥that would be the dream job🥳🥳🥳
Sometimes I have a good run, but then again hundreds of hours searching is helpful 🤣😂🤣😂😂👍This one mighty be a tag and release😁👍


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

As a watch collector in the Caribbean, this special Caribbean Edition from Citizen is a “must have” watch …



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

just got the bracelet from Citizen


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AS4065-54L


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jlinjlin (1 mo ago)

Wrist felt too fat for the Challenge Diver today


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

You don’t have to spend a lot of money to have a nice watch. This one also tells you the exact time and date. It’s even eco-drive! 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

My overnight and morning watch choice, may switch out later for rest of day.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## jlinjlin (1 mo ago)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> View attachment 17113699
> 
> View attachment 17113700


That's the same watch in both pics?? The dial looks completely different in different light. Very nice!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

jlinjlin said:


> That's the same watch in both pics?? The dial looks completely different in different light. Very nice!


Indeed. Crazy when the the right light hits that sunburst dial. One of my favorites.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Christmas day here in nz and Santa hasn't disappointed 🎅👍 1988 2855 in almost perfect condition and running like a dream 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## jlinjlin (1 mo ago)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> View attachment 17114297


Nice! Do the red indices move under the dial with the bezel?


----------



## jlinjlin (1 mo ago)

Kept me company on the roof today while inspecting the gutters and scaring the crap out of myself 😂


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

jlinjlin said:


> Nice! Do the red indices move under the dial with the bezel?


They do not (would be pretty cool though). Just a fairly intricate "sandwiched" dial construction.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Crazy Canuck (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## jlinjlin (1 mo ago)

Because of the Xmas colors today


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*PMX56-2594*
🎅Merry Christmas🎄


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)




----------



## jlinjlin (1 mo ago)

Pmhill10 said:


> View attachment 17117844
> 
> View attachment 17117846


I haven't seen that strap before. What kind is it?


----------



## jlinjlin (1 mo ago)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)

jlinjlin said:


> I haven't seen that strap before. What kind is it?


Uncle Seiko Chocolate Bar


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

Rooftop pool on the post Xmas break in Bangkok


----------



## PS-65 (Jul 4, 2021)

Finally acquired the NB1050 as my end of year treat! Got the bracelet sized today. Amazing watch! Had great expectations but it still managed to surpass them 😍 Certainly gonna be my fav watch going forward - absolutely love it!


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

PS-65 said:


> Finally acquired the NB1050 as my end of year treat! Got the bracelet sized today. Amazing watch! Had great expectations but it still managed to surpass them 😍 Certainly gonna be my fav watch going forward - absolutely love it!
> View attachment 17118744


Hard to beat. Excellent choice 👍🏻


----------



## PS-65 (Jul 4, 2021)

Daruba said:


> Hard to beat. Excellent choice 👍🏻


Thanks! 
Was a little weary about the bracelet over some reports of limited micro adjustments, but it fits perfectly and very comfortably. Gonna buy a leather or two as well to mix it up.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Christmas present from the Wife


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Ray mears


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Here I thought that watch was too small on my wrist...LOL


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

I put my NB6021-17E on a Marine Nationale strap. It is very comfortable, and I think it suits the watch well.


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

And another pic


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

A few more days in December...afternoon pick me up


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

1991 titanium goodness 🥳🥳


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

I just swapped to this heavy duty beauty… 
Not a big fan of the original rubber strap so I changed that into a ss bracelet. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC3067-88E


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

1999 Robert swan


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm ending 2022 with a Citizen that deserves more wrist time that it gets.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Pmhill10 (6 mo ago)

Wearing my favorite on the last day of ‘22. My Pepsi Fugu is awesome on bracelet or strap.


----------



## Juan_valdeaza (May 5, 2021)

sdiver68 said:


> Ref?


This is a citizen CA7020


----------

